# MP rotators



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Is it possible to buy a sprinkler head with MP rotator heads built in?

When I search online it seems like the MP rotator is sold as replacement head only, and since I'm building my system from scratch I'd figure I could save a few dollars if the unit was already fitted.

Thoughts?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No. You need to buy the body (I prefer the hunter pressure regulated) and the mp nozzle. Sprinkler warehouse normally has good prices if you get the free shipping.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I just bought them from sprinkler warehouse. 
https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/...ds/rotary-nozzle-sprinklers?product_brand=748

You can choose whatever but the last one is built in pricing with the MP Rotators installed and the pressure regulating bodies which is what I chose. You can choose different nozzle options that you need all the same price if I remember correctly. Just FYI they don't screw them on completely so make sure you snug them up.


----------

